
Kiln - adelevie
https://github.com/colinta/kiln
======
spicyj
Kiln is already a well-known software development tool from Fog Creek:
<http://www.fogcreek.com/kiln/>. I wonder if the author knows.

~~~
colinta
nope, never heard of it.

~~~
w1ntermute
Clearly not that well-known, then. I've never heard of it either. The Fog
Creek Kiln project doesn't have its own Wikipedia page (which I consider a
rough threshold for notability).

~~~
gecko
We've been on HN a half dozen times, been featured in some trade magazines,
have been a gold Mercurial sponsor, and have built-in support in _competitor's
products_ (e.g. SourceTree). We're also the second link if you google for
"Kiln". I think that qualifies as relatively notable.

We also have a trademark on the name Kiln in the context of developer tools.

 _Edit_ : That last line sounds like a threat, which it absolutely isn't.
Just, due to how these things work, picking another name probably makes sense.

~~~
colinta
do you want me to change the name?

 _Edit:_ I'm brainstorming names on the rubymotion google group. F-ing naming,
it's so annoying. I'll try and get it renamed soon.

~~~
jacques_chester
Google and whois are the minimum threshold for picking names these days. If
you intend to start a business, add a trademark search to that.

There's also no law against picking descriptive names.

Did you develop an egg smashing simulator? Where's the harm in calling it "Egg
Smash Simulator Kit" instead of "Humpty" or some other confusing bloody
puntastic name?

~~~
acchow
I think "Egg Smash Simulator Professional Deluxe 2013 Edition" has a better
ring to it.

~~~
jacques_chester
You may have a future at Capcom Marketing.

~~~
optymizer
Random fact of the day: If you read "Capcom" in Russian it sounds like
"Sarsom".

------
mion
This is awesome, great work! However, and I don't mean to be rude, lemme just
give you a tip about your documentation.

I'm not a "documentation expert" or anything, but IMHO I'd say there is too
much information on your "landing page" and not a clear "call to action":

\- How about some installation instructions?

\- Basic usage? (addressing the main features, those which most users will
probably use most of the time) If I were you I'd put the details about plugins
somewhere in the Wiki.

I don't have a lot of spare time to check out your thing, so the project
becomes increasingly unattractive as I have to waste more and more time to
figure out how to use it / how to get it up and running for a basic test.

Again, IMHO, I believe this applies to most hackers, and to open source
documentation in general. Very often I see great hackers who can code 1000x
better than I do, but fail to write 'attractive' documentation for their
projects.

------
jkubicek
As cool as that looks, I've been using DCIntrospect for a year or two, and
it's nearly everything I need in a live UI inspection tool.

<https://github.com/domesticcatsoftware/DCIntrospect>

~~~
objclxt
It's not totally clear from the project page, but I'm pretty sure this
particular project is for RubyMotion, and you'll need to be writing your apps
with that to benefit. You wouldn't be able to integrate Kiln straight into an
existing Objective-C/XCode flow, unlike DCIntrospect. Someone do correct me if
I'm wrong on this though.

~~~
colinta
That's correct - RubyMotion only for now.

------
spicyj
This looks like it gives a lot of what I hoped PonyDebugger [1] would be when
I first heard about it. Cool!

[1]: <https://github.com/square/PonyDebugger>

~~~
colinta
Thanks! PonyDebugger is solid, though, and much more useful from when you're
at a computer. This project is all about getting debugging information _from
your device_.

------
colinta
name is resolved, so all the trolls and snipes that are hung up on the NAME
instead of the PRODUCT, please continue your trolling and sniping, but on a
new topic (like this comment! it's perfect!)

<https://github.com/colinta/motion-xray>

------
blueprint
I hope that this turns into on-device development. I would pay a handsome sum
to be able to code on my iPad mini or iPhone on the train.

------
sergiotapia
Gone now. Anyone have a mirror?

~~~
film42
Check the link to make sure there weren't any added parameters. I know hacker
node had/has a problem with that.

------
thomasfl
How many people are using ruby motion to create ios apps?

